# North/South Uist & Tiree



## AberdeenAngus (Jul 26, 2008)

I'm aware of new restrictions for vans on Tiree but wondering if anyone has any experience of same. Also, any recommendations for sites on N & S Uist ?


----------



## Caggsie (Aug 19, 2008)

Will be watching this as we too are planning the outer Hebrides for summer this year. Also any info on Barra, now that the airport is off limits. Any in for will be gratefully received.

Karen


----------



## Stanner (Aug 17, 2006)

This is the official line on Barra.

http://www.isleofbarra.com/for-visitors/accommodation/camping-and-caravan-site.html

and what "Wildcamping" say

http://www.wildcamping.co.uk/forums/news/8539-isle-barra-wild-camping.html


----------

